# Best Household Full Spectrum CFLs: BlueMax or Azlo?



## THE_dAY (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm wanting to change the very yellow CFL bulbs in my place with some better quality light bulbs.
Been researching household bulbs and came across two names (BlueMax and Alzo) that offer both 5500K and 90+ CRI light bulbs.

The BlueMax bulb I'm interested in is the 32W with 5500K temp and 93+ CRI.
The Alzo is a 45W with 5500K temp and CRI of 91.

There is very little info on these on the web in terms of 3rd party reviews.
The BlueMax seem to have slightly little better specs and Alzo seem to be a little cheaper in price.

Does anyone here have any experience with either?
Is there a better household light bulb that I'm missing?

Thanks!


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 14, 2011)

Bump.

Any suggestions for good quality light bulb replacements will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ABitDark (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, I'm 3 months late replying.. What bulb did you decide to go to? I just recently found out about Ottlite, and am trying the reg incad bulb replacment so I can get paint color correct after dark and discern between navy blue and black dress socks. Not sure I like Ottlite - very very intense, almost harsh.


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 31, 2011)

Decided to go with neither  due to the prices (fairly expensive after shipping costs are added in) and the fact that after searching the web I never really found any solid reviews.

I had found a lamp/bulb store around my neighborhood and asked about them but they seemed to know less than I did.
I should probably search a few more local lamp/bulb stores and see what I can find.

Btw, Thanks for the info on Ottlite, I'll check them out.


----------

